# Found out real creation date pictures



## Leto85 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi people,

How can I found out the real data when a picture was taken when the properties say it was taken at 01-01-2003 when I know this is not the right date? 10 Years ago I haven't arranged pictures like I would do now and I hope I can still figure out the right date.
Why I want to do this is because of this:
I like to order my pictures in folders that are all arranged practically in the same way: 2013 - 01 January - 08-01-2013. In 2013 there are 12 folders: '01 Januari' up to '12 December.' That is just three layers down and every picture taken at the eight of januari 2013 can be found in the right folder.
When I started with taking digital pictures around 10 years ago now I didn't knew how to found out the right data of a taken digital picture and I found that almost every picture taken in 2003 are set as the date 01-01-2003, which is not the right date.  If anyone knows a program how to found the right date so I can order my older pictures I am more than welcome.

If this also works with taken videos of that time than that would be practical.




This is my first post so I am hoping it is in the right place on this forum. I've found nothing else that seems to be more suitable than the Digital Discission in the Digital Photography section so I've posted it here.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 8, 2013)

Try using an EXIF reader.  The EXIF is data will include camera and lens models, date and time, exposure information, and other camera settings.  The date and time will be what is set in the camera.

There are a number of EXIF readers you can download and install on your computer, as well as some available online (you upload the image).

I can't help you with video.


----------



## Leto85 (Jan 8, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Try using an EXIF reader. The EXIF is data will include camera and lens models, date and time, exposure information, and other camera settings. The date and time will be what is set in the camera.
> 
> There are a number of EXIF readers you can download and install on your computer, as well as some available online (you upload the image).
> 
> I can't help you with video.



Thank you for the quick answer. How can I found out which EXIF reader I need to use and where to get them, learn to work with that program? As like I needed to ask this question, I am not familar with these programs at all.


----------



## ann (Jan 8, 2013)

Try Opanda.com, they have a free program that will give you more information than you probably want.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 8, 2013)

Open a Flickr account and upload your photo there.  It displays EXIF data.  Or you can use Adobe Bridge or Adobe Lightroom.

Or, if you have a Windows computer, there's some freeware here:  Exif viewer : Opanda IExif - Professional EXIF / GPS / IPTC Viewer & Editor in Windows, IE & Firefox


----------



## snowbear (Jan 8, 2013)

<deleted>.


----------



## Leto85 (Jan 8, 2013)

Forkie said:


> Open a Flickr account and upload your photo there. It displays EXIF data. Or you can use Adobe Bridge or Adobe Lightroom.
> 
> Or, if you have a Windows computer, there's some freeware here: Exif viewer : Opanda IExif - Professional EXIF / GPS / IPTC Viewer & Editor in Windows, IE & Firefox




I've just downloaded this program but still the Date Time, Date Time Original and the Date Time Digitalized all are set to 01-01-2003 00:57:58 which is not true. Is this program the right thing for my problem or do I need to search for something else?


----------



## jodygrigg (Jan 8, 2013)

If the camera was never setup in the first place with the right date and time you can't do anything about it now.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 8, 2013)

I think you need to set the correct date and time on your camera.  The EXIF takes the date from what the camera tells it.  Check your camera's clock.


----------



## nycphotography (Jan 8, 2013)

for JPG's, windows 7 reads EXIF built in.   right click on the file -> properties -> details and scroll down.


----------



## KmH (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes. The date and time has to be set in the camera.

Since your camera is recording the same date/time with every photo, it's quite possible there is a separate small battery that powers the date/time circuit that died.


----------



## Leto85 (Jan 9, 2013)

KmH said:


> Yes. The date and time has to be set in the camera.
> 
> Since your camera is recording the same date/time with every photo, it's quite possible there is a separate small battery that powers the date/time circuit that died.



It's the camera of my sister and mother most likely from that time period. I asked them to fix the date but they just told me that will come later.
Too bad it can't be fixed right now, but thank you all for your help though.


----------



## bratkinson (Jan 10, 2013)

In Windows XP and later, you can display file creation date as well as last modified date when viewing a directory of the files in 'details' format.  While probably not the date the photo was taken, the 'date created' would show when the file was downloaded or first saved on the computer, if -that- date had been properly set.


----------

